# Do Flow bindings fit nicely on a Burton Operator



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

So ya just looking for some advice i like both the flow bindings with the rear entry either the m9's or one of the nxt's but i haven't found a flow board i really like but i love my burton operator so does anyone know if they would work well together?


----------



## Bizzybox (Mar 5, 2009)

I thought Burton boards could only accommodate Burton bindings?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Bizzybox said:


> I thought Burton boards could only accommodate Burton bindings?


wrong. you can fit almost any binding to any board. fitting other companies bindings to a Burton board just requires a Burton baseplate which cost $10 a set


----------



## Bizzybox (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh alright, excuse my assumption.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

bakesale said:


> wrong. you can fit almost any binding to any board. fitting other companies bindings to a Burton board just requires a Burton baseplate which cost $10 a set


WRONG

burton does not provide baseplates to use other companies bindings, the company (in this case flow) must provide a compatible disc

please don't just make things up, 10.00 a set WTF?????????????


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Incogneato said:


> WRONG
> 
> burton does not provide baseplates to use other companies bindings, the company (in this case flow) must provide a compatible disc
> 
> please don't just make things up, 10.00 a set WTF?????????????


I've got Burton baseplate discs with both four screw slots and three screw slots, they do make them and fit in pretty much every binding seeing as how baseplates are all pretty much the same thing aside from screw slots. They do make them. When you buy a pair of Burton bindings they give you two sets of baseplates, one for burton boards and one for every other board.

The only Burton boards that can't be mounted with other companies bindings are the channel mount systems where you need EST bindings


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

again you are totally wrong. the discs burton gives you are to fit burton bindings onto either burton boards or other boards with 4 hole pattens. they don't give you burton discs to use with other bindings you might have or might buy in the future, are you retarded? baseplates are the same? do you think we're stupid? yeah rome baseplates really look like burton baseplates which really look like union baseplates.

and no the discs are not the same, the diameter is different from brand to brand and the teeth don't always match up. try putting a rome disc in a ride binding and let me know how that works out for you.

and you don't need est bindings for the channel, you can mount any burton bindings on channel boards with the disc the boards come with and some other companies (like drake) make a compatible disc for channel boards as well (they have a licensing agreement with burton to do so)

please just stop with the incorrect info, you're not helping anyone.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im afraid Incogneato is correct. Burton binders come with both 4 hole pattern and 3 hole pattern plates. And other binding companies might not come with the 3 hole patern, and if they do they might not fit. Cause in point I had a blunt couple of years back and technine bindings did'nt fit the board, even with the 3 hole baseplate it came with.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

I have Flow Team bindings on my Burton Custom but they only came with 4 hole plates so I had to buy new plates that fit Flow bindings from Flow.I also have friend that has NXT AT the adaptor plates he got with his Flows are universal 3hole one way 4hole the other way also I got my daughter a pair of Flow Amp5 bindings and hers are the same as his so what ever Flow bindings you look at make sure they come with universal plates or you will have to buy them from flow.O by the way my Bindings are 05/06 Teams.


----------



## Gardner (Apr 4, 2009)

I have Flows on my Burton board. They came with two sets of discs -- 3-hole and 4-hole. I just bought a new set of M9s for my new Prior stick and they came with universal discs.

You will have no trouble fitting the M9s to a Burton board, as long as it's not a channel setup.


----------

